# Excessive whining while in heat...will this pass?



## Rene (Apr 22, 2012)

Our puppy is almost 9 months old and she just went into her first heat cycle a little over a week ago. It was recommended to me that we wait to get her fixed until after her first heat cycle so we are planning on having her fixed in January. I almost wish we'd done it when she was 6 months though. Last week she was lethargic, didn't want to eat or drink, and threw up everything for two days. She would drink tiny amount of colloidal silver or a homemade electrolyte solution from our hands but anything else would come right back up.

She started getting back to her normal spry self a couple of days ago. I think her pro-estrus phase is ending and now she is whining like crazy. She whined a lot as a young puppy because she lost her mother at 3 weeks. I don't doubt that I can stop the whining with time, I'm just wondering if it's because she's in heat and moving into her fertile (estrus) phase or because we babied her so much last week when she wasn't feeling well.

She goes in her crate when we eat lunch and dinner, for about 30 to 45 minutes and she has her dinner in there as well. She had gotten to where she would be able to tell that we were about to eat and she'd just go in there on her own. She will still go in there, though sometimes we have to maker her go, but now after about 10 minutes she's whining to come out. She hasn't whined in the crate in months.

I just took her out to potty and a dog from the other side of the neighborhood was hanging around. It's actually the dog that we think is her father but I guess those things don't matter in doggy world. :lalala: Anyway, I let them greet each other (Bailey was on leash) but then I pulled Bailey inside and she sat at the door whining for 10 minutes wanting to go back out. 

She's also just been whining more in general, whining to go out rather than scratching at the door like she normally does. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

It is not at all uncommon for dogs in heat to be completely miserable or even snappish. It will pass when her heat is over. Do not let her near male dogs, even neutered ones. A neutered dog can't impregnate her, but he may tie with her and tie accidents do happen, i.e., dog tries to bolt while tied. Male dogs will do anything, chew through doors, go through glass windows, to get to a dog in heat, so be very wary of that.

Give her a bath after her heat is over to get the smell off of her. If it's lingering on her, male dogs will still be interested.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Make sure you don't leave her out in a fenced yard unattended. male dogs will jump/climb/crawl under fences to get to an in heat female. And I'd be very careful about walking her on a leash. If there is a loose male dog, do not stop to let her sniff/say hi. It only takes a second for a male to mount and tie with a female. And they can be aggressive if you try to push him off/away to stop him.


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

Agree with the 2 posts above, including the bath. For the next few weeks I would avoid other dogs altogether; keep your potty trips short, sweet and well protected. Mine had access to our fenced yard, but I was always with her and she was always on leash during her cycle. 

Hormones can be a challenge to work through. Leann was moody, more-so clingy, but also sleepy, and at times didn't want to be touched, but didn't want to be away from me either. I remember wondering if her personality would change altogether. It took a few months for her to return to her normal self again, but she did. I also remember about 4-6 weeks after she safely came out of heat, she felt it necessary to give a little lady growl to a male who greeted her, so be mindful that she may not want to be around them for a few month afterwards. (I should add, Leann doesn't growl. That was the one and only time).


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Females in heat are little whores, excuse the language but it's the truth. In the dog world, it doesn't matter if the male dog is a sibling, they are game when a female is in heat. I let my female go through one heat as well, and she would flirt so hard with my neutered male who had no interest in her at all. When she was in standing heat (meaning ready to be bred, wan't even bleeding anymore) she would mount my male as if to show him how to do it, then she would crawl under him and try to get him to do his duty. She almost got him to do it once, but you could see it in his eyes him pleading "nooooo!". Even neutered males can tie with a female in heat. 

I wouldn't let your female out of your sights until at least 30 days after you noticed she started her heat cycle, then to be safe add another 7 days. Males have been known to mate with females through cages, break through windows, and climb fences to get to a female in heat. Always play it safe. Females are also known to climb fences, and become escape artist when they are in heat.


----------

